# Incredible paper sculptures by artist Anna-Willi Highfield



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Stumbled across this artist's website and was thrilled to find these amazing sculptures that would look great in any Halloween display, or even year round!



Posted more photos on my blog at www.LoveManor.com/blog or you can checkout her website at www.annawilihighfield.com

:zombie:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, that's incredible.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

beautiful! talk about talent!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She does beautiful work.


----------



## bl00d (Feb 12, 2011)

That is really cool!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks pretty cool, but I think she needs to add a bat to her collection.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing these! Whenever I come here, I realize how little talent I have. At everything.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Holy moley!


----------

